# Tanya and Peachy



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tanya is on the left and peachy on the right 










Taken with my blackberry


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, how pretty!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. They are such cuties.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What little sweeties


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful! Very pretty colors.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are gorgeous Lindsey


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Aww there so cute.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in love!!!  lol It was so hard not to come back with the pearl female I saw at the market last time! Thank goodness my wallet made the choice for me lol


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

awwso cute


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Very beautiful coloring!


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww, how sweet <3 I haven't been on in so long and wow, your flock has grown a bit. They are all still so beautiful too ^^


----------

